# Dock seulement quand toutes les fenêtres sont cachées



## Blacko (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite remplacer la fonction "toujours sur le dessus" de mon dock par quelque chose d'un peu différent. En fait, j'aimerais que mon dock ne s'affiche que lorsque toutes les fenêtre sont cachées (bref, qu'il ne s'affiche que lorsque je vois mon bureau).

Je sais qu'il existe l'option "masquage/affichage automatique", mais ça ne me conveint pas tout à fait parce que le dock n'est pas visible dès que je tombe sur mon bureau. Je dois en effet passer ma souris près du bord de l'écran (en bas) pour afficher le dock une fois mon bureau apparent (toutes les fenêtres cachées). De même, cette option ne me convient pas, car si je passe la souris vers le bas de mon écran alors qu'une fenêtre est ouverte, je fais apparaître le dock (ce que je ne veux pas).

Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît? Si ce n'est pas possible de faire ce que je souhaite directement dans Snow Leopard, est-il possible d,y parvenir à l'aide d'un logiciel externe?

Merci beaucoup!

Blaccko


----------



## otgl (12 Novembre 2012)

Va &#63743; > Dock > Activer le masquage. Voilà, le Dock ne s'affiche plus. Et ensuite, mets les raccourcis que tu veux sur ton bureau. Ou installe un bureau alternatif, genre:

DesktopShelves
http://kitestack.com/desktopshelves/​


----------



## Blacko (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour et merci pour la réponse!

Je sais qu'il existe l'option "masquage/affichage automatique", mais ça  ne me convient pas tout à fait parce que le dock n'est pas visible dès  que je tombe sur mon bureau. Je dois en effet passer ma souris près du  bord de l'écran (en bas) pour afficher le dock une fois mon bureau  apparent (toutes les fenêtres cachées). De même, cette option ne me  convient pas, car si je passe la souris vers le bas de mon écran alors  qu'une fenêtre est ouverte, je fais apparaître le dock (ce que je ne  veux pas).

Avez-vous d'autres idées?

Merci encore,

Blaccko


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Novembre 2012)

Blacko a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour la réponse!
> 
> Je sais qu'il existe l'option "masquage/affichage automatique", mais ça  ne me convient pas tout à fait parce que le dock n'est pas visible dès  que je tombe sur mon bureau. Je dois en effet passer ma souris près du  bord de l'écran (en bas) pour afficher le dock une fois mon bureau  apparent (toutes les fenêtres cachées). De même, cette option ne me  convient pas, car si je passe la souris vers le bas de mon écran alors  qu'une fenêtre est ouverte, je fais apparaître le dock (ce que je ne  veux pas).
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Supprimer le dock, je sais pas si c'est faisable.

Mais rendre invisible le Dock avec des icônes en miniatures (plus petites que le minimum dans la fenêtre du dock) OUI.

Si l'on glisse en bas de l'écran le curseur ça gène pas trop.

Et quand aucunes fenêtres ouvertes, dock visible au format mémorisé.

@+


----------



## Blacko (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse, mais comment est-ce possible de faire ce que vous proposez?

Cordialement,

Blaccko


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Novembre 2012)

Blacko a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour la réponse, mais comment est-ce possible de faire ce que vous proposez?
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

C'est un vieux code AppleScript (qui utilise des commandes du Terminal (créé en 2005)) fonctionne sans problème avec Mountain Lion.

En mini format du Dock, on le remarque souvent pas si  il est visible, il est alors pas pratique a utiliser.

Si le Dock est plein comme un uf à 2 jaunes, on lui ajoute un commande pour qu'en mini format il ne contienne que les icônes des applications ouvertes (pour le rendre moins visible).

Lors du retour en grand format du Dock, il se retrouve complet.

Il suffit de l'enregistrer en démon, pour qu'il surveille si des fenêtres sont ouvertes où non.

Défaut, si l'on a un besoin urgent du Dock, il vaut mieux avoir le code sous la main, plutôt que d'être obligé de fermer toutes les fenêtres.

Moi je l'utilise à la demande et non en automatique.

@+


----------



## Breizh44 (12 Novembre 2012)

pour suprimer le dock il faut aller dans système/library/coreservice et mettre dock.app à la corbeille.
Mais c'est inintéressant et ne comptez pas sur moi pour tester.

Avant supression il faut faire un killall.


----------



## otgl (12 Novembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas du tout nécessaire de bidouiller pour rendre le Dock invisible. La solution que j'ai donnée (&#63743; > Dock > Activer le masquage) permet de cacher le Dock définitivement. C'est très simple à faire. Ça n'a rien à voir avec "Masquage/affichage automatique du Dock", qui est un truc complètement à part et qui se trouve dans les Préférences Système.


----------



## Breizh44 (12 Novembre 2012)

De toutes façons, je ne vois pas en quoi le dock est gênant.
un petit alt+cmd+d de temps en temps et il n'y a pas de problème.


----------



## ceslinstinct (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Le dock réduit au minimum est à 16%.

Pour pas qu'il me perturbe pendant un travail, il est réduit à 2% sans agrandissement.

J'en profite pour qu'il ne m'affiche que les icônes des applications ouvertes (en option).

Mon Dock 16 icônes.
Dock réduit en ce moment: Finder, Safari, Mail et corbeille.

Aucune perturbation avec le Dock, je le remarque pas (faut dire que j'utilise sur 2 ordinateurs 24" et 27" cette façon de faire), sans jamais cacher le Dock.

Il est toujours utilisable, si l'on sait où se trouve les icônes, car affichage des noms lors d'un survol.

Vous trouvais que c'est nul, mais moi à certain moment je trouve cela pratique.

PS: En plus cela permet d'utiliser des fenêtres plus grandes en hauteur (avec le Dock en bas).

@+


----------



## Blacko (17 Novembre 2012)

Salut,

Merci de vos réponses.

Pour moi, la commande "&#63743; > Dock > Activer le masquage" fait la même chose que "Affichage/masquage automatique", tout comme "alt+cmd+d".

Merci beaucoup!

Blaccko


----------

